# Did my one-time job and thankfully replacement parts are available to keep it ticking afterwards



## ssnvet

I'm sorry, but I find the review a little funny…

Bag… usesless
Blades… had to replace with Makita
3 hrs use and the belt fried.

Four stars…. :^p


----------



## paxorion

> I m sorry, but I find the review a little funny…
> 
> Bag… usesless
> Blades… had to replace with Makita
> 3 hrs use and the belt fried.
> 
> Four stars…. :^p
> 
> - Mainiac Matt


 
Bag… useless → this will be the same story for any handheld power planer on the market that I know of. Gotta give it points for being able to connect a shop vac.
Replacing blades with Makita → hit a nail with any blade any you're asking for trouble. Replacing blades with something better, bound to have better use
3 hours of *continuous non-stop use*, taking too deep a cut. cheap tools tend to have a lower ability to withstand continuous runtime 
Being able to get replacement parts and not treat it as a throw away
Scoping the rating to the price point (if I eliminate the new blades + replacement belt, the price is closer to $40) vs. other options
Still have a tool that is workable
Not spending $100+?

Conclusion - If I didn't abuse the tool, I suspect the belt wouldn't have lasted longer. And if I still spent less than a Ryobi electric planer. If you find the review funny, feel free to laugh at my user error. I stand by my rating of 4 stars.


----------



## ajw1978

I've been contemplating jumping on the HF planer. I don't need one very often, and I don't work with very large stock. Plus, since I'm rather new to this … I'd rather screw up with and possibly ruin something "cheap" than splurge on a big name.


----------



## OSU55

Good Review. I appreciate the fact that you included the concept of "value" in your evaluation and rating. If possible I'd like to see a pic of what you were using the planer on.


----------



## paxorion

> Good Review. I appreciate the fact that you included the concept of "value" in your evaluation and rating. If possible I d like to see a pic of what you were using the planer on.
> 
> - OSU55


Added link to the wing chun dummy project this planer was used for.


----------



## Tennessee

I've owned one of these since they came in green, back in the mid-90's. Never used it to flatten big stock, but it shines when you want to take a little off a door. It's a niche tool, for sure, that's why I bought a HF.


----------



## Ken90712

Sorry I agree with above. I've had my Dewalt for 10 yrs with alot of heavy work. Too many 4 and 5 stars for HF tools. We almost all go there and buy things there because it is very cheap. Not bashing but after reading itsnot a 4 star. good luck.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Good review. The purchase of that tool at that price represents real value to you, Paxorion. I assume that's the basis of your 4-star rating, and I applaud that.


----------



## paxorion

I feel like I started quite the polarized discussion here. I'd like to believe I can be critical when rating HF products. I just did a quick average of my HF product ratings and found the average to be 2.7 stars. So on that note, I will update my review to define my criteria more explicitly and did a more empirical rating based on it.


----------



## MarkTheFiddler

Howdy, I'll sell mine for $10. Used 20 mins so I guess the belt has 2 hours forty minutes left.

I bought a delta planer so now I don't need the HF hand planner.


----------



## SlimPickins

I've had two Harbor Freight planers - the 91062 (many years ago) and the 95838 (couple years ago). They are both 3 1/4" (would be nice if they were 3 1/2").

A few comments that might help others evaluate them.
1) They can handle the hardest of hardwoods - I regularly take the rust off of Brazilian Walnut, and I even
take some of the good Brazilian Walnut off.

2) The blade holders from the 91062 can be used in the 95838. Basically, if you accidentally run over like 50 or 60 screws with the planer, you look at it and realize that the blades and perhaps even the flat part of the blade-holder are ruined, just take the blade-holder off the 91062 and pop it into the 95838. All it takes is a 5/16" wrench or if you're in a pinch, an 8mm wrench will do. And then use a 2.5mm allen wrench to adjust the height of the blade after you roughly install the blade-holder. And make sure you flip around the blade to use the newer edge of the dual-edged blade.

3) Make sure you change blades pretty often, you can always take an old blade out and perhaps regrind it some on a grinder and get more life but having a new blade will make the planer work great. Also, adjusting each allen screw to 0 height when set to 0 will make it plane nicely.

4) And also keep in mind that having each blade holder in good condition and adjusted well will make the planer run more smoothly. It's kind of like your automobile tires. The planer will run real queit and smooth after you set it up nice. Just takes that 5/16 or 8mm wench and the 2.5mm allen and your off. It's nice having the two planers having compatible blade-holders.

5) Be careful you don't suck stuff up into the planer. I did this once with a plastic shopping bag and had a heck of a time getting it back out.

All I know is my 95838 still purrs like a kitten after over 2 years of beating it terribly. But I DO keep a nice sharp blade ready to go. Nails and screws that you accidentally hit will definitely chew up the stock blades - I have not yet tried the Makita or another manufacturer's blades in the Chicago Electrics. For 34.95, it's not too bad.


----------



## SlimPickins

> Howdy, I ll sell mine for $10. Used 20 mins so I guess the belt has 2 hours forty minutes left.
> 
> I bought a delta planer so now I don t need the HF hand planner.
> 
> - MarkTheFiddler


I'll buy it. I always need extra planers.


----------

